# Tile Cutter - Superior or T - Handle ?



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

Need to get a tile cutter for a couple of basic tub surround tile R & R. I have an el chepo T handle that of course is slow, inaccurate a pain to use. Had to get it on the fly for a back splash until....

In a previous time I used a Superior #2A 10" worked flawlessly of course.

Question ? Don't know much about the T handle cutters. Should I consider one for basic 4x4, 6x6 ceramic ? Any advantages or disadvantages ? 

Second Question ? 

I was in Dal Tile today and saw offset nippers. What are they good for compared to the regular ? Maybe the reach into a cut or radius ?

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Tile-Tools/Tile-Cutters-Nippers


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

that's all I used starting out back in the days was Superior cutters.
had 3 in different sizes. the best was the small "00" one for cutting 4" & 6" tile. I had one for quarry tile and a large one that barely got used.

now with larger tile being more popular I have been using the bar cutters since the late 90's and one that's 34" for large porcelain.

buying one would be up to you if you want to pull or push to cut.


----------

